# The Pill....update! PLEASE READ...



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

There were a few other posters wondering about the effects of the pill and I said I would repsond when I had more info.... well. I do now. I have been on it for 8 days and these are the effects:

no sex drive, period
painful sex, it burns and feels like razor blades
acne, brief and I had to treat
crying, moody, crabby
dont feel like myself at all, but a shell of myself
heart racing
nauseous, threw up 2 times

positive effects:

I can go to sleep more easily

I do not remember having such dramatic effects from the pill 19 years ago, so maybe some of this has to do with my age and the fact I have had 2 children? It generally feels like pregnancy but bad pregnancy symptoms. The pill I took last night was my last. I took it so I could ENJOY sex without worry of pregnancy but I not only dont enjoy it, I dont even want it and it hurts.

Hope this helps those of you inquiring and any of you husbands whose wives are on the pill... they may not even be aware of these changes if they have been on the pill for a while, may just think they dont want sex and it doesnt bother them. One study suggests that women on the pill for a long time lose their sex drive forever as it increases a hormone that depletes testosterone, even after you stop (unless you are on a pill with a more androgenic effect... which my pill IS... you will know if your wife gets acne as that is one side effect of one of the androgenic pills... but it still killed my drive).

I will be utilizing the Natural Family Planing method where I take my temp everyday... it works 100% of the time for me when I chart. I just thought the pill would be a no-brainer.... but all I want is to be myself again.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

My wife had been on the pill for many years before and after pregnancy and didn't suffer any of the side effects you have described. But when we were sure we were done having kids I opted for a vasectomy. No brainer for us. It is much less evasive than going the tube tying route and much less risk of complications. The procedure was quick and other than the initial anesthetic injection (That'll make your eyeballs sweat) wasn't painful. Recovery time was about a day.

I highly recommend it for couples who are done having kids.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Amplexor said:


> Recovery time was about a day.


Geeeeeeeeez Amp, you must have balls of steel! Other guys tell me it's like being kicked in the nuts every day for a week.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

MarkTwain said:


> Geeeeeeeeez Amp, you must have balls of steel! Other guys tell me it's like being kicked in the nuts every day for a week.


I had the suture-less procedure done. The incisions were about 1/8 of an inch. They actually draw the vasa out of the scrotum and cut out a section then cauterize the opening of the tube leading to the penis. Tuck em back in and you're done. Sounds nasty but I've had dental procedures done that were much worse. Had the procedure done on a Friday, played couch potato with an ice bag on Saturday and mowed the lawn on Sunday. NBD


----------



## OneMarriedGuy (Apr 5, 2010)

MarkTwain said:


> Geeeeeeeeez Amp, you must have balls of steel! Other guys tell me it's like being kicked in the nuts every day for a week.


Babies...all of them. (unless of course they are bigger than me an physically aggressive ) Seriously though, I find having the stomach flu for a day MUCH more miserable.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't want a vasectomy. I remember reading there is a substance in men's semen that is supposed to ward off depression in females.

What if the vasectomy interferes with that?

After all. . .I only care about my woman's happiness when I make this kind of decision.

That. . .and if you are shooting blanks. . .I kinda figure, what's the use? I don't want to lose my mojo.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Scannerguard said:


> That. . .and if you are shooting blanks. . .I kinda figure, what's the use? I don't want to lose my mojo.


Yeah! That's what I'm talkin' 'bout.


----------



## w.s.winstonsarah (May 4, 2010)

Yea, pretty much what I have experienced from my wife since her getting on the pill, Thanks foir your post toolate!!!!! You are awesome for giving us some useful feed back.
Wife is looking into IUD when she goes to the OBG the 18th and I am keeping my fingers crossed that I get my wife back PER THE PILL! Will keep you all updated.


----------



## tattoomommy (Aug 14, 2009)

back to the pill.... I used to take the pill but according to my doctor, i'm super fertile because after about 4 or 5 months of taking it, my body just "ignores" that i'm taking it and I would start my period way before I was supposed to. So I'd switch to another pill and it would happen again. Thankfully when that happened, I wasn't sexually active- took it for other reasons- and I didn't end up pregnant. I tried the patch- worst migraines ever, tried the ring- not bad but eventually stopped working for me and I got pregnant. After having the baby I tried taking the pill again and it was worse than ever!! Well, all that say I cannot take any hormonal birth control and my husband and I have practiced natural family planning and my daughter is 15 months old and still not pregnant! Do some research and really get in tune to your body and you should be ok without the pill. I would prefer to take the pill because it's far less work, but so far it's worked out for us. Just use backup until you really get it all figured out.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

> but according to my doctor, i'm super fertile


Tatoomommy,

Then we need a permanent layer of double layer of latex between us because the doctor said I'm super potent (i guess that's the word).

Back when my wife wasn't getting pregnant for 9 months, they tested me (which I don't know why the fertility doctor accepted her for treatment) and they said my sperm was extra motile.

A gay friend of mine used to refer to us as "breeders."


----------

